# [EVDL] Curtis 1237-3402 connections



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi I have a few Curtis DC motor controllers and the 0-5K pot connect to two
of the 3 tabs sticking out. And the 36v hot to the 3rd small tab. I
understand the how and where to connect the motor on this Curtis 1237-3402
but not where the 5k ohm throttle or 36 volt switch off/on hot wire
connects?. I looked on the net but could not find any information either.
Does anyone know or have a diagram of where the 2 pot wires connect and the
36 volt switch off/on hot whire connects? 
Any help please.
Neal
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n4195798/curtis.jpg 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Curtis-1237-3402-connections-tp4195798p4195798.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n4195778/curtis.jpg 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Curtis-1237-3402-connections-tp4195778p4195778.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

